# Toro Snowblower no compression



## mvestr1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I started my 3 HP Toro CCR Powerlite-E snow blower first time this season. I used it for a while and it died. Tried to restart, no compression. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Guessing it is a 2 cycle.....Did you have oil mixed with gas in the gas tank ?

BG


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

how do you know u didn't have compression? did u do a test?


----------

